# Windows XP connection with Windows Server 2003



## Menelodia (May 17, 2007)

HI,I can't connect my Win XP with my Win Server 2003 With the Domain Sybex .local.( I use thes Domain because is the one that my text book use for study .) I recieved the error: The Domain can't be found ( DNS).I use XP SP3 and Win Server Enterprises.
I change my XP name and workgroup and nothing happen.
Can someone help me?
Thanks, 
menelodia


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

check if you can ping to the server. Start>Run> type"ping Ipaddress" If you receive a reply then your network is connected properly, If not then it mean you've not configured the Ip addresses properly.


----------



## Menelodia (May 17, 2007)

Thank you for respond,I can't no ping my Server but my add are:
Server 192.168.1.100

PC 192.168.1.101

What's wrong?


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

your PC should include 192.168.1.100 as Primary DNS in its network configuration.

If you're using virtualization software make sure you've selected proper network options. You'd need Microsoft Loopback adapter for connecting between Host to Virtual Machine.


----------



## Patrickv (Feb 10, 2010)

It could be your DHCP, i had troubles with logining on a xp network becasue the dhcp was not working correctly. If you are using a switch i recommend checking it and your cables


----------



## Menelodia (May 17, 2007)

I used 192.168.1.100 in PC and Server and stil got the same error:
The following error occurred when DNS was queried for the service location (SRV) resource record used to locate a domain controller for domain sybex.local:

The error was: "DNS name does not exist."
(error code 0x0000232B RCODE_NAME_ERROR)

The query was for the SRV record for _ldap._tcp.dc._msdcs.sybex.local

Common causes of this error include the following:

- The DNS SRV record is not registered in DNS.

- One or more of the following zones do not include delegation to its child zone:

sybex.local
local
. (the root zone)

For information about correcting this problem, click Help.


----------

